# Forensics



## catis79

Hi,
I'm translating a manual about the logical security requirements for credit card vendors and at a certain point there is a list of requirements for the Security Management System. So in this list there is a sentence that I don't understand: "Incident response plans and forensics". 

In particular I can't find the right meaning for "forensics" related to this context. It seems to mean "legato alla medicina legale" and it doesn't have much sense!!

How should I translate it?
thank you so much!!!
ciao


----------



## niklavjus

catis79 said:


> In particular I can't find the right meaning for "forensics" related to this context. It seems to mean "legato alla medicina legale" and it doesn't have much sense!!


Non saprei come tradurlo letteralmente,  potrebbe esistere una definizione specifica. Prova a vedere "Forensic Science".

"Indagine scientifica" (?)


----------



## catis79

Grazie mille. Che ne dici se traducessi "Piani ed indagini in conseguenza di un avvenimento" ?
ti sembra che abbia senso?


----------



## niklavjus

catis79 said:


> Che ne dici se traducessi "Piani ed indagini in conseguenza di un avvenimento" ?
> ti sembra che abbia senso?


Ha perfettamente senso, ma, ripeto, si tratta di una terminologia specialistica che potrebbe avere un'esatta corrispondenza in italiano.
Azzardo anch'io un paio di possibili traduzioni, anche se non sono certo che siano esatte o usate. Non hanno più valore della tua.

"Piani di risposta all'evento e indagini scientifiche"
"Interventi pianificati e indagini scientifiche in risposta all'evento"


----------



## catis79

grazie infinitamente per il tuo aiuto!!!


----------



## maria vecchi

ciao,
sono alle prese con un giallo ambientato in Inghilterra ai giorni nostri, e uno degli attori ricorrenti è "Forensics". Ho visto che tecnicamente si traduce con "Medicina legale", anche se a me sembra suoni spesso meglio, nel contesto, "la Scientifica", immagino grazie all'influsso della TV ecc.
La prima occorrenza è:   Forensics will go over every inch of the place
che ho insitintivamente tradotto con:   Quelli della Scientifica faranno una perquisizione al millimetro.
Questo è solo un caso dei tanti, qualcuno ha più familiarità con questo genere?
grazie


----------



## danalto

maria vecchi said:


> ciao,
> sono alle prese con un giallo ambientato in Inghilterra ai giorni nostri, e uno degli attori ricorrenti è "Forensics". Ho visto che tecnicamente si traduce con "Medicina legale", anche se a me sembra suoni spesso meglio, nel contesto, "la Scientifica", immagino grazie all'influsso della TV ecc.
> La prima occorrenza è:   Forensics will go over every inch of the place
> che ho istintivamente tradotto con:   Quelli della Scientifica faranno una perquisizione al millimetro.
> Questo è solo un caso dei tanti, qualcuno ha più familiarità con questo genere?
> grazie


Non è la Scientifica, ma il Medico Legale. Io di solito lo traduco con Coroner. Ma aspetta altri pareri, per il tuo bene.


----------



## maria vecchi

ti ringrazio, anche se nel corso del testo "forensics" sta sempre per un organismo, una struttura, non per una persona.
Alla prossima!


----------



## danalto

maria vecchi said:


> ti ringrazio, anche se nel corso del testo "forensics" sta sempre per un organismo, una struttura, non per una persona.
> Alla prossima!


Infatti nel tuo testo è al plurale. Quello che volevo sottolineare è che non è la scientifica. La domanda da porsi è una, secondo me: il Medico Legale, o comunque lo staff che lavora con lui (io credo si tratti di questo) che tipo di interventi fa sulla scena del crimine? Risolto questo dubbio, puoi scegliere la traduzione più opportuna.
_Io sono uno di quelli che "influisce" su quel che si sente in tv..._


----------



## Divel

potrebbe essere accertamenti?


----------



## danalto

Divel said:


> Potrebbe essere accertamenti?


Spiegati meglio, non capisco come vorresti formulare la frase...
(Attenzione all'uso delle maiuscole!)


----------



## Divel

Scusate ,ma sono nuovo e molto indisciplinato a quanto pare.
Penso che response plans siano le pratiche da avviare dopo l'incidente e forensics gli accertamenti medici e legali da fare.
Da queste considerazioni puoi immbastire una traduzione se risultano essere corrette;ora devo scappare,se no ci penserei ancora un poco,scusate l'impulsivita;ciao!


----------



## maria vecchi

grazie a tutti, e anch'io sono nuova! cercherò di utilizzare i vostri suggerimenti a seconda delle occorrenze, che sono numerose...


----------



## Einstein

danalto said:


> Non è la Scientifica, ma il Medico Legale. Io di solito lo traduco con Coroner. Ma aspetta altri pareri, per il tuo bene.


Arrivo in ritardo! - il Coroner non è un medico, ma un magistrato che interviene in casi di morte innaturale o violente; in un'udienza chiamata _inquest_, sente il medico legale e altri periti per determinare ufficialmente la causa della morte, eventualmente avviando un'indagine per omicidio. Come traduzione ho visto _magistrato dei decessi_.
Può essere che per brevità sia opportuno tradurre il termine con medico legale, ma è meglio sapere che non è preciso.


----------



## danalto

Einstein said:


> Arrivo in ritardo! - il Coroner non è un medico, ma un magistrato che interviene in casi di morte innaturale o violente; in un'udienza chiamata _inquest_, sente il medico legale e altri periti per determinare ufficialmente la causa della morte, eventualmente avviando un'indagine per omicidio. Come traduzione ho visto _magistrato dei decessi_.
> Può essere che per brevità sia opportuno tradurre il termine con medico legale, ma è meglio sapere che non è preciso.


Informazione preziosissima! Grazie!


----------



## Memimao

From the Oxford Concise Medical Dictionary:

*Forensic Medicine* the branch of medicine concerned with the scientific investigation of the causes of an injury and death in unexplained circumstances, particulary where criminal activity is suspected. Such 
investigations are carried out chiefly by pathologists at the request of a "coroner in conjuction with other experts and police investigators

*Coroner* the official who presides at an inquest. He must be either a medical practitioner or a lawyer of at least five years standing.

Hope it helps


----------



## maria vecchi

grazie per i vari interventi, che si adattano a situazioni forse un po' diverse dal caso che sto trattando.
in quest'ultimo "forensics" sta sia per un organismo sia per delle persone (ad esempio, c'è anche una donna "Head of Forensics") che conducono le analisi di carattere più strettamente scientifico sulle classiche _crime scenes_. C'è anche il Palazzo che fa da sede a questo "forensics".
Dato l'insieme e il contesto e la grammatica, sto orientandomi su "la Scientifica", o "il Dipartimento della Polizia Scientifica", (agenti della..., laboratorio della... ecc), inoltre non mi è chiaro perché "Non è la scientifica" (cito Danalto ) - non mi intendo assolutamente di questa sfera, ripeto.
C'è anche un "patologist", che pensavo di tradurre molto banalmente con "patologo", e che nella mia testa si identifica proprio con il cosiddetto "medico legale" o "coroner" già proposto: svolge le funzioni di analisi sui cadaveri delle vittime, e non fa parte dei forensics.
Forse sta tutto nei diversi contesti: come dicevo, siamo a Londra.


----------



## danalto

maria vecchi said:


> (cito Danalto )


Meglio di no, il post di Menimao merita tutta la nostra attenzione...ehm...


----------



## danalto

Hi, WR!  Da Senza Traccia, che significa *forensics *in questo contesto??? Si parla ovviamente di un omicidio.

MARTIN
The wife has knife wounds to her back. Killer definitely chased her down.
DANNY
They get any good *forensics*?
VIVIAN
The husband had a piece of a torn T-shirt in his hand. The DNA sample didn’t match anyone in the database or any of their acquaintances.

MARTIN
La moglie è stata pugnalata alle spalle. L'omicida la stava sicuramente inseguendo.
DANNY
Hanno trovato (_ELEMENTI UTILI??_)
DANNY
Il marito aveva in mano un lembo di maglietta strappato. Il DNA non coincideva con quello di nessun pregiudicato né di nessuno dei loro conoscenti.


----------



## Einstein

Direi "elementi per la scientifica" o "qualcosa/roba per la scientifica". Può andare?


----------



## danalto

Einstein said:


> Direi "elementi per la scientifica" o "qualcosa/roba per la scientifica". Può andare?



Sì, mi piace, perché è perfetta per la faccia dell'attore.  Era quello che avevo pensato, ma mi ero fatta depistare dall'uso che si fa di solito di questo vocabolo!
Thanks e buona settimana!


----------



## Einstein

danalto said:


> Sì, mi piace, perché è perfetta per la faccia dell'attore.  Era quello che avevo pensato, ma mi ero fatta depistare dall'uso che si fa di solito di questo vocabolo!
> Thanks e buona settimana!


Grazie, anche a te! Come vedi, in inglese abbiamo storpiato così tanto il significato di "forensic", perdendo di vista l'origine del termine, che c'è da aspettarsi di tutto!


----------



## danalto

Einstein said:


> Grazie, anche a te! Come vedi, in inglese abbiamo storpiato così tanto il significato di "forensic", perdendo di vista l'origine del termine, che c'è da aspettarsi di tutto!


Questo mi conforta moltissimo! 
A parte gli scherzi, è stata una sorpresa scoprire che un termine così "tecnico" potesse essere così allegramente usato in altri modi...non si smette mai d'imparare!


----------



## danalto

****NEW QUESTION****​
Hi, WR. Ho riletto tutto il Thread e non so davvero come tradurre la parte in bold. Thank you for your help! 

The wife of a Navy Seal is murdered, the NCIS team discovers she has a background in *criminal forensics* and recently visited a serial killer in prison seeking his help with another sociopath.

La moglie di un Comandante delle Forze Speciali della Marina viene uccisa, il team dell'NCIS scopre che in passato aveva lavorato *???* e che di recente aveva fatto visita ad un serial killer in prigione per chiedergli aiuto in merito ad un altro sociopatico.


----------



## Memimao

... nelle scienze della scena del crimine... ??

Ciao Danalto! Quanto tempo ....


----------



## King Crimson

Dopo aver letto il link di Wiki (post 2) non mi è chiaro il motivo per cui è stato specificato "criminal", visto che le indagini  della scienza forense (_forensics_) hanno necessariamente come oggetto un crimine. Comunque anche il termine "background" mi sembra abbastanza vago: potrebbe indicare l'aver lavorato come specialista della scientifica (come ipotizza Danalto), ma anche semplicemente che questa donna ha delle conoscenze (più o meno approfondite) di scienza forense (campo peraltro estremamente vasto: si va dagli anatomopatologi agli specialisti di balistica o di impronte digitali).
Mi spiace aver seminato più dubbi che certezze...


----------



## Mary49

Magari "criminologia forense"?


----------



## King Crimson

Mi sembra una buona proposta, non specifica di che settore si occupi questa persona ("criminologia" copre tutto), ma credo che nell'ambito di un dialogo televisivo sia una soluzione più che adeguata.


----------



## danalto

Grazie a tutti e tre! 
Solo adesso ho scoperto (_sorry_) che la nostra vittima è una psicologa, che in passato ha lavorato con criminali (serial killer).
Ho fatto una ricerca, penso che la soluzione potrebbe essere

*psicologia criminologica e forense 

*Così si capisce molto di più di che stiamo parlando. Spero che non sia off topic, altrimenti apro un altro Thread!

_@menimao: ciao!!!! Io sto sempre qui _


----------



## EngrProf

Sorry to be late here. I sometimes do forensic science myself, and thus it is interesting to see the postulations here. "Forensics" is a generic term for "la scientifica". It does not necessarily have to do with medicine, but there is medical forensics, for example. In general "forensics" or "forensic science" is just the application of scientific principles or the principles of physics, engineering, medicine, etc. to finding the cause of an accident or a crime. This field has many branches and aspects. For example, the investigation of aircraft accidents is a niche field involving aviation and aeronautical forensics, and there are experts who specialize just in this field or even just a part of it. 

Some other comments: As was guessed at above, sometimes in the casual, almost slang way that English is used, "forensics" can signify 1) the group doing the forensics (Forensics will go over every inch of the place.) or 2) the evidence gathered at an accident scene (They get any good forensics?). There has been an explosion in the popularity of forensic science, especially on American TV in the past decade with shows such as CSI (Crime Scene Investigation) and all its variants. Thus "forensics" is a term much better known, much more used, and more a part of the popular culture than it used to be: hence the slang way of using it. I believe that "pathology" properly refers specifically to the study of diseases and not properly to causes of death or injury that do not involve diseases. Thus a pathologist might investigate the spread of a virus but not the cause of death in a car crash.

Sorry for the long-winded response and that there's so much English here. This is complicated, and my Italian is not yet up to being able to explain all this. But I'm improving it by reading about many fascinating crimes in the Italian press.


----------



## danalto

EngrProf said:


> Sorry to be late here...



Thank you! Very very interesting, Prof! 


BTW, you weren't late at all!


----------



## MR1492

King Crimson said:


> Dopo aver letto il link di Wiki (post 2) non mi è chiaro il motivo per cui è stato specificato "criminal", visto che le indagini  della scienza forense (_forensics_) hanno necessariamente come oggetto un crimine. Comunque anche il termine "background" mi sembra abbastanza vago:



Hello KC,

In this case, the term "background" is used as shorthand for "training and experience."

By the say, I found the comments by EngrProf very interesting.  In addition to the scientific definition, "forensic" has some additional meanings in English (http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/forensics).  One of the interesting things is that it comes from the Latin word "forum"!  A meaning is "the art or study of argumentative discourse" which was done in a forum.  

Finally, here in the the USA, our high schools often participated in something called "The National Forensic League" which sponsored speech and debate competitions across the country.  They are now known as The National Speech and Debate Association but I fondly remember the old name.

Phil


----------



## King Crimson

Thank you for clearing that up Phil, so based on your explanation of "background" in this context and danalto's additional details I would wrap up the discussion and suggest the following: ..._il team dell'NCIS scopre che (la donna) ha esperienza di psicologia criminologica e forense / psicologia criminale e investigativa_...


----------



## MR1492

KC,

Yes.  One question is that in AE we often use "training and experience" to cover both the "academic side" and the "working in the field" side.  Would "insegnamento ed esperienza" be acceptable or is there a better way to express both aspects?

Phil


----------



## King Crimson

In my opinion "avere esperienza di qc" is sufficiently vague to cover both sides of “background” (that is, academic and practical/working) and without more context we cannot say which side is predominant. Besides, to use both “insegnamento” ed “esperienza” we would need two different verbs (you cannot say “avere esperienza ed insegnamento”) and therefore  we would have to rephrase the line, which would become too long for a script, I’m afraid.
Bottom line: I would stick to my earlier suggestion (waiting for a better one obviously).


----------



## MR1492

Thank you, KC.  One question for you.  I can't figure out what you mean by "..to use both 'insegnamento' ed 'esperienza' we would need two different verbs..."  Why is "avere esperienza ed insegnamento" incorrect?  It just isn't obvious to me.

Thanks.

Phil


----------



## King Crimson

I think that the best way to explain it is to think of "insegnamento" as “teaching”: you wouldn’t say “to have teaching” the same way we wouldn’t say “avere insegnamento”. On the other hand I think that “training” here is best translated by “formazione” (it is also one of the translations included in our WRD), so that now we can use “avere” for both nouns and that bit of dialogue would sound like .._la donna aveva una formazione e dell’esperienza nel campo della psicologia…_
But then again this is a bit wordy and considering that the actor must perform the translated line in the time of the OT I wouldn’t recommend this option; “esperienza” may not be the perfect translation for “background”, but in my opinion is close enough to the meaning of the OT and can meet the tight time constraints of the dubbing. However, danalto is in the best position to decide which option is best.
Hope this helps, ciao


----------

